# DUKE'S S.C. CO and LUXURIOUS C.C. BBQ



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale. It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders. Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want. There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well. DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too. Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here it is, the event of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12883060
> *DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 2 2009, 09:41 PM~12887605
> *LETS DO THIS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12883060
> *DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> 
> ...




I never say no 2 free food :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD JOHN


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

It should be good.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 3 2009, 09:50 AM~12892449
> *It should be good.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin: T T T :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  T T T !


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait ... we will be there ....


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys there! :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 4 2009, 02:16 PM~12905606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a good time :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12909335
> *ttt for a good time :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=53CHEVY'S,Feb 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12883060]
DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale. It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders. Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want. There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well. DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too. Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.











:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 4 2009, 11:42 PM~12911890
> *=53CHEVY'S,Feb 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12883060]
> DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> ...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 5 2009, 12:42 AM~12911890
> *=53CHEVY'S,Feb 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12883060]
> DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> ...


I wish I could make it.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 6 2009, 02:00 PM~12927362
> *
> *


What's up El Moose? You ready for the beer chuggin contest? I signed you up, I know you can do it.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 6 2009, 02:42 PM~12927773
> *What's up El Moose?  You ready for the beer chuggin contest?  I signed you up, I know you can do it.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

we hope to see you all there


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 4 2009, 11:42 PM~12911890
> *=53CHEVY'S,Feb 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12883060]
> DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good Barbaque Hopefully I can make it. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 7 2009, 01:54 PM~12935326
> *Sounds like a good Barbaque Hopefully I can make it.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 7 2009, 01:54 PM~12935326
> *Sounds like a good Barbaque Hopefully I can make it.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 6 2009, 03:42 PM~12927773
> *What's up El Moose?  You ready for the beer chuggin contest?  I signed you up, I know you can do it.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 9 2009, 03:56 PM~12953231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 9 2009, 04:49 PM~12954188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad picture bro


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2009, 08:24 PM~12955255
> *thats a bad picture bro
> *



Thank's Bro :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12909335
> *ttt for a good time :biggrin:
> *













:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 9 2009, 05:49 PM~12954188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it was done on a canvas.....NICE, NICE!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: T T T !


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=53CHEVY'S,Feb 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12883060]
DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale. It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders. Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want. There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well. DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too. Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.











:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !  :yes:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 15 2009, 12:51 PM~13009569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 12 2009, 12:13 AM~12980058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC! :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 


T


T


T


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 2 2009, 02:03 PM~12883886
> *Here it is, the event of the year. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 48mario54_@Feb 17 2009, 11:07 PM~13034868
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12883060
> *DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU GUY'S THERE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Feb 18 2009, 10:02 PM~13045705
> *SEE YOU GUY'S THERE  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 23 2009, 08:23 AM~13084314
> *T T T!
> *


What's up EL MOOSE?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GRANDE CAR CLUB will stop by


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Feb 25 2009, 10:38 PM~13115488
> *GRANDE CAR CLUB will stop by
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T
:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 26 2009, 07:30 AM~13116766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

we just might see reign in the forecast :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 1 2009, 09:07 PM~13148725
> *we just might see reign in the forecast :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 1 2009, 09:07 PM~13148725
> *we just might see reign in the forecast :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 4 2009, 03:32 PM~13180741
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's happening Eddie?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 4 2009, 03:49 PM~13180974
> *What's happening Eddie?
> *


WAS UP JOHN,JUST KICKIN IT YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13088607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 7 2009, 07:22 PM~13212296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13225439
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















:0 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 7 2009, 07:22 PM~13212296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 10 2009, 12:18 PM~13237006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see Fernando slicing up the Tri-tip he Qued.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 10 2009, 12:38 PM~13237193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell you cooking Jav? I don't see shit. :dunno: :dunno: 
I know you ait trying to BBQ a chunk of dried Top Ramein!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Mar 11 2009, 11:52 AM~13248367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 11 2009, 10:41 PM~13256030
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


The invisible carne asada chef. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT - please have a veggie burger waiting for me :roflmao:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=MR LUXURIOUS,Mar 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13225439]











:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:yes:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:38 AM~13237193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did he wash his hands before he started q-ing it up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 14 2009, 11:11 AM~13279636
> *did he wash his hands before he started q-ing it up :0  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 12 2009, 01:16 PM~13261551
> *TTT - please have a veggie burger waiting for me :roflmao:
> *


for sure


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT .. :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12883060
> *DUKE'S Santa Clara Co. and LUXURIOUS are having a BBQ on Saturday April 4th at Bayland's park in Sunnyvale.  It will be from 11:00 a.m. til 4:00 p.m. and it is open to ALL clubs and solo riders.  Food and soda's will be provided so just bring your own beer if you want.  There will be raffle prizes along with a 50/50 raffle as well.  DJ Paul Garcia will be playing those firme Oldie's and Old school jams too.  Any question's, just ask here or call me....John.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 13 2009, 10:53 PM~13276951
> *=MR LUXURIOUS,Mar 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13225439]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Mar 16 2009, 10:54 PM~13302061
> *:thumbsup:
> *


and DJ CHUY PEREZ :0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 12 2009, 01:16 PM~13261551
> *TTT - please have a veggie burger waiting for me :roflmao:
> *


veggie burger??? werent you tearing up the carne on the pizza at the HOP? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2009, 06:24 PM~13308922
> *and DJ CHUY PEREZ :0
> *


IN THE MIXXXXXXXXXXX :0


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2009, 06:24 PM~13308922
> *and DJ CHUY PEREZ :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=DUKEYOUUP!,Mar 5 2009, 06:19 PM~13194133]


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: lookn forward to this1


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I'll be there................... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 22 2009, 06:34 PM~13356567
> *I'll be there................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aztec Creations C.C will be there for sure.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 08:40 PM~13358115
> *Aztec Creations C.C will be there for sure.
> *


gracias homies


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Mar 22 2009, 02:23 PM~13354485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to meet all of you guy's.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> T
> 
> T
> 
> ...


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  T T T !


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

almost time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I apololgize if this question has already been asked but, can I have the address with city, state and zip,Please? 
Oh and TTT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 10:57 AM~13385203
> *I apololgize if this question has already been asked but, can I have the address with city, state and zip,Please?
> Oh and TTT
> *


999 E CARIBBEAN DR
SUNNYVALE CA,94089
408 730-7751.............


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Mar 25 2009, 11:14 AM~13385347
> *999 E CARIBBEAN DR
> SUNNYVALE CA,94089
> 408 730-7751.............
> *


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13385203
> *I apololgize if this question has already been asked but, can I have the address with city, state and zip,Please?
> Oh and TTT
> *


we hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 11:57 AM~13385203
> *I apololgize if this question has already been asked but, can I have the address with city, state and zip,Please?
> Oh and TTT
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be there salling tickets


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 11:36 AM~13385563
> *I'll be there salling tickets
> 
> 
> ...


BRING THE TRUCK SO EVERYONE GETS A CHANCE TO SE IT IN PERSON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

not this time homie, I have to get back to my god son b day party, but I made a poster :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 25 2009, 11:17 AM~13385373
> *we hope to see you there :biggrin:
> *


I hope I can make it.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 12:18 PM~13385932
> *not this time homie, I have to get back to my god son b day party, but I made a poster  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you did. Lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 25 2009, 11:29 AM~13385494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13387005
> *I bet you did. Lol
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL OF SAN JOSE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13387631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Will be there!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 25 2009, 02:18 PM~13386995
> *I hope I can make it.
> *



Ruthie you have to be there! Since you love "CARNE ASADA"...LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT FOR DUKES AN THE LUX! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 26 2009, 01:11 AM~13393464
> *Ruthie you have to be there! Since you love "CARNE ASADA"...LOL..... :biggrin:
> *


Mmmm.... I know, good point! :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 26 2009, 01:11 AM~13393466
> *TTT FOR DUKES AN THE LUX!  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Ritchie I see your coming down ha? Time for a cold one


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

THE UNIQUES C.C. WILL BE THERE PAULIE.I'M TRYING TO CONVICE MY PRESIDENT TO COME ON DOWN AND HANG OUT . WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS BRO.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 26 2009, 11:47 AM~13396905
> *What up Ritchie I see your coming down ha? Time for a cold one
> *



hey whats up Jess! how u been brother!

of course ill be there! are u going to have this for my bday? FYI..my bday is on friday april 3rd! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *Ritchie Ritch*
ME ESTAS SIGIENDO COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 26 2009, 11:24 PM~13404150
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, Ritchie Ritch
> ME ESTAS SIGIENDO COMPA :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Mar 25 2009, 02:18 PM~13386995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to see you all there.....John.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP JOHN?!

WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE ALSO uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 26 2009, 11:55 PM~13404382
> *I hope to see you all there.....John.
> *



WHATS UP JOHN~ YOU KNOW THE EASTBAY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Mar 27 2009, 12:19 AM~13404511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Bro, talk to you next week.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: 1 more week get the carne ready


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Mar 27 2009, 07:06 PM~13411253
> *:biggrin: 1 more week get the carne ready
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Good morning my brother's is ever 1 ready 4 this weekend. Lets have a good time and have fun with da familia's. See u all there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm bringing the truck :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 30 2009, 09:12 AM~13431008
> *Can't wait!
> *



X2


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Mar 27 2009, 07:06 PM~13411253
> *:biggrin: 1 more week get the carne ready
> *



No carne!! :0 


Actually, were gonna have an open salad bar. :biggrin: 


See you there bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 30 2009, 01:09 PM~13433197
> *X2
> *



x3


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 30 2009, 08:22 AM~13430517
> *Good morning my brother's is ever 1 ready 4 this weekend. Lets have a good time and have fun with da familia's. See u all there.
> *


SEE U THERE TONE :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 30 2009, 01:14 PM~13433238
> *No carne!! :0
> Actually, were gonna have an open salad bar.  :biggrin:
> See you there bro.
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :tears:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 30 2009, 01:14 PM~13433238
> *No carne!! :0
> Actually, were gonna have an open salad bar.  :biggrin:
> See you there bro.
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: How's it going John, we should be there after the kids baseball game.*


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Mar 31 2009, 08:06 AM~13442327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: How's it going John, we should be there after the kids baseball game.
> *


Right on, hope to see you there.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

We've got an Impalas BBQ @ Cunningham, (family-kids) Baseball game @ 1:45, and my pops will be here here for a 'back in the day homie reunion BBQ' with his people, so after ALL that I should be there at the very end, LOL :cheesy: What a busy weekend!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Mar 31 2009, 07:06 AM~13442327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: How's it going John, we should be there after the kids baseball game.
> *


SJ PAL opening day????? I got that too :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2009, 10:06 AM~13443745
> *We've got an Impalas BBQ @ Cunningham, (family-kids) Baseball game @ 1:45, and my pops will be here here for a 'back in the day homie reunion BBQ' with his people, so after ALL that I should be there at the very end, LOL :cheesy: What a busy weekend!!!!
> *


cancel the veggie burger :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 31 2009, 10:13 AM~13443802
> *cancel the veggie burger :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:  Gotta have the veggie burger!!!!  I'll bring my own LOL!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2009, 10:20 AM~13443853
> *:roflmao:   Gotta have the veggie burger!!!!  I'll bring my own LOL!! :cheesy:
> *


you said you will be there near the end. the coals only stay hot for a while


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm bringing the truck :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2009, 11:08 AM~13443754
> *SJ PAL opening day????? I got that too :cheesy:
> *


Damn, I just retired from Coaching High School and now my daughter had to have me coach my grandson and granddaughter at PAL. Been coaching with PAL over 15 years trying to hook up a car show fundraiser at PAL too. Bring it right back to the eastside. They are already talking about it.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Mar 31 2009, 10:42 AM~13444044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON!!! Lemme know if I can help with anything for that  What team do they play on??? We're there for (boys) A's team - teenager division (not sure what that's called but I think it's the blue field). Tommy is his coach


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2009, 12:57 PM~13444664
> *OK I'll stuff my face @ the Impalas BBQ :cheesy: j/k
> RIGHT ON!!! Lemme know if I can help with anything for that   What team do they play on??? We're there for (boys) A's team - teenager division (not sure what that's called but I think it's the blue field). Tommy is his coach
> *


I got the babies we play on the small field at PAL.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Get the food ready cause the Canadian Yokozuna is coming to the bbq!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Damn that's going to be nice!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2009, 04:09 PM~13446222
> *Get the food ready cause the Canadian Yokozuna is coming to the bbq!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Damn that's going to be nice!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 31 2009, 07:35 PM~13446827
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fool you gonna look like an idiot when you see me at the airport...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2009, 06:33 PM~13447324
> *fool you gonna look like an idiot when you see me at the airport...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

sup queso


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2009, 03:09 PM~13446222
> *Get the food ready cause the Canadian Yokozuna is coming to the bbq!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Damn that's going to be nice!!!!
> *


did I hear right?....might pass by to says whats up :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2009, 09:41 PM~13448120
> *did I hear right?....might pass by to says whats up :biggrin:
> *


I hope you come Rich so we can hang out... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2009, 06:42 PM~13448133
> *I hope you come Rich so we can hang out... :biggrin:
> *


you think i would miss you coming to town ......NEVER


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2009, 04:09 PM~13446222
> *Get the food ready cause the Canadian Yokozuna is coming to the bbq!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Damn that's going to be nice!!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2009, 09:50 PM~13448236
> *you think i would miss you coming to town ......NEVER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey mr luxurious talked to my club and we should also be in tge house :biggrin: all 20 of us..lol./ :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Apr 1 2009, 12:17 AM~13450300
> *Hey mr luxurious talked to my club and we should also be in tge house :biggrin:  all 20 of us..lol./ :biggrin:
> *


oh shit that's real nice!!!! :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=djbizz1,Apr 1 2009, 09:27 AM~13452783]
:biggrin: 











:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

quote=DUKEYOUUP!,Apr 1 2009, 08:52 AM~13453492]
quote=EL MOOSE,Mar 29 2009, 09:40 PM~13427841]

















[/quote]
:thumbsup: Right next to Twin Creeks for all you softball players


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE OYSTERS AFTER ALL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Not going to be able to make it  TTT tho


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 1 2009, 12:23 PM~13455330
> *Not going to be able to make it  TTT tho
> *


  always next time :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13455342
> * always next time :biggrDefiantly next time! TTTin:
> *


Defiantly next time! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like a few Canadians will be there as well...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 1 2009, 11:47 AM~13454564
> *LOOKS LIKE OYSTERS AFTER ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i can deal with that!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 1 2009, 01:23 PM~13455330
> *Not going to be able to make it  TTT tho
> *



k paso RUTHIE...how come you CANT come thru!... your going to miss this! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 30 2009, 08:22 AM~13430517
> *Good morning my brother's is ever 1 ready 4 this weekend. Lets have a good time and have fun with da familia's. See u all there.
> *



Tone are u ready for round 2 this saturday? you think you'll be able to hang this time........ :roflmao:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 1 2009, 06:57 PM~13459257
> *WE'LL BE THERE
> *


see ya there jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408+Mar 31 2009, 10:17 PM~13450300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

stop by and check out the truck and buy your tickets


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Apr 2 2009, 09:16 AM~13464662
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup mike


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 2 2009, 08:21 AM~13464190
> *stop by and check out the truck and buy your tickets
> 
> 
> ...


nomas vas a ir a vender tus tiketes edad guey? lol! :biggrin: just fuckin witcha jess ay te veo el sabado y te compro un boleto.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 1 2009, 05:00 PM~13457337
> *k paso RUTHIE...how come you CANT come thru!... your going to miss this!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mmn... yummy!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13465702
> *Mmn... yummy!
> *


too bad


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Apr 1 2009, 01:23 PM~13455330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, if Ruthie's not coming, IT'S CANCELLED.


Just kidding, your right Paul, there's alway's next time.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

UCE cc will be there  .


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 2 2009, 04:27 PM~13467555
> *UCE cc will be there   .
> *


 :yes: hell ya uce hit me up tomorrow night


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 2 2009, 11:42 AM~13465422
> *nomas vas a ir a vender tus tiketes edad guey? lol! :biggrin:  just fuckin witcha jess ay te veo el sabado y te compro un boleto.
> *



a huevoooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 2 2009, 03:27 PM~13467555
> *UCE cc will be there   .
> *


wouldnt be a bbq without the brothers :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry Hommies aint ganna make it this year :biggrin: I can bearly walk after the 
accindent 2 weeks ago. Doesnt look like im hitting any shows this Year. :angry: 
Its all good I got a few more things I got to do the Bike :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 3 2009, 07:36 AM~13474271
> *Sorry Hommies aint ganna make it this year :biggrin:  I can bearly walk after the
> accindent 2 weeks ago. Doesnt look like im hitting any shows this Year. :angry:
> Its all good I got a few more things I got to do the Bike :biggrin:
> *


sorry brother and hope you get better bro. need to see that bike in person


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:
T T T


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

this will be one you dont want to miss.. T T T FOR A GOOD CAUSE..


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

stop by and check out the truck and buy your tickets


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

ALMOST TIME,C-YA THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Shine them up bringin the 8gig Camera! See you ridahs out there.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 3 2009, 09:25 PM~13480254
> *Shine them up bringin the 8gig Camera! See you ridahs out there.....
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lets do this


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like reign in the forecast :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT TURN OUT :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2009, 05:49 PM~13484426
> *GREAT TURN OUT :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2  WE HAD A GREAT TIME  THANKS LUXURIOUS AND DUKES


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 4 2009, 05:11 PM~13484558
> *x2  WE HAD A GREAT TIME  THANKS LUXURIOUS AND DUKES
> *


thanks for the support and we shall see you next saturday for another bbq :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

on behalf of LUXURIOUS AND DUKES CAR CLUB we would like to thank all of you that showed up and supported this event. we look forward to seeing you all next year.


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

pics coming


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 4 2009, 05:58 PM~13484828
> *on behalf of LUXURIOUS AND DUKES CAR CLUB we would like to thank all of you that showed up and supported this event. we look forward to seeing you all next year.
> *


I GIVE MY PROPS TO THE DUKES AND LUXURIOUS CAR CLUBS FOR THROWING A GREAT B.B.Q. HAD A REAL GREAT TIME AND JUST SEEING OLD FACES AND SEEING EVERYBODY HAVING A GREAT TIME. I WANNA GIVE MY THANKS TO PAUL GARCIA FROM LUXURIOUS C.C. AND JOHN JORDON AND MOOSE FROM THE DUKES C.C. FOR THE INVITE. GRACIAS. GREAT WAY TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT. :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 2 2009, 11:42 AM~13465422
> *nomas vas a ir a vender tus tiketes edad guey? lol! :biggrin:  just fuckin witcha jess ay te veo el sabado y te compro un boleto.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

GREAT BBQ!!!!! I had a great time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keeping posting them pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On behalf of Aztecas C.C. thanks for a great event! Had a good time! :thumbsup: .. Here are a few pictures i took! Enjoy..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT for DUKES and The LUX! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

it was good seein you jess! the truck was lookin nice~


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 4 2009, 10:14 PM~13486132
> *it was good seein you jess! the truck was lookin nice~
> *


like wise bro! thanks for coming out and supporting,I'm sure we will be seeing eachother a lot more now!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

big props to LUXURIOUS AND DUKE'S 4 a great bbq, it was cool seeing all da clubs chilling and having fun like a great big FAMILIA  hope every 1 made it home safe :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 4 2009, 10:02 PM~13486434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lux prospect :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 4 2009, 09:56 PM~13486400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lux prospect :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 4 2009, 08:20 PM~13485747
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BIG PROPS TO DUKES AND LUXURIOUS FOR A GREAT PICNIC!! WHAT A GOOD WAY TO START THE YEAR OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS HAD FUN!

YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO PUT A PICNIC TOGETHER!!











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some pics i took...enjoy, more pics to come


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Great Pictures "Ancheta_Workshop" :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@Apr 5 2009, 01:04 AM~13487008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, sure miss the Bay Area Sunshine


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Big props to Luxurious and Dukes de Santa Clara County :worship: :worship: :worship: We had a blast kicking with you guys and eating till we were out of room :biggrin: You guys tore it up on the bbq pits for sure :biggrin: .
As always it's good to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones.
Nice mix of rides out there too. Good to see all that came out to have a good time  
Thanks for hosting...That's a good way to kick of the season


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 5 2009, 08:25 AM~13487724
> *Big props to Luxurious and Dukes de Santa Clara County :worship:  :worship:  :worship: We had a blast kicking with you guys and eating till we were out of room :biggrin: You guys tore it up on the bbq pits for sure :biggrin: .
> As always it's good to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones.
> Nice mix of rides out there too. Good to see all that came out to have a good time
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING OUT, IT COULDNT HAVE BEEN A SUCCESSFUL EVENT WITHOUT ALL THE RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP.....ONCE AGAIN A BIG THANK YOU GOES OUT TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: want to give big props to dukes and lux for the que had a good time


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Bomb Squad


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 4 2009, 11:11 PM~13486509
> *big props to LUXURIOUS AND DUKE'S 4 a great bbq, it was cool seeing all da clubs chilling and having fun like a great big FAMILIA   hope every 1 made it home safe  :biggrin:
> *


X2, Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> I would like to thank DUKE'S & LUXURIOUS for throwing a bad a$$ picnic. The pic is bad a$$ too of SHOPS LAGGARD; thank for posting 59drop. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 5 2009, 08:28 AM~13487738
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT, IT COULDNT HAVE BEEN A SUCCESSFUL EVENT WITHOUT ALL THE RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP.....ONCE AGAIN A BIG THANK YOU GOES OUT TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP
> *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 4 2009, 10:59 PM~13486418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UCE family in the house, nice pic Rich. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> Tight pic of SHOPS LAGGARD Ritchie Ritch; thanks for posting. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 4 2009, 10:27 PM~13486212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The pic is bad a$$ of SHOPS LAGGARD; thank for posting Rich. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

on behalf of child hood drams we wanna thank you for throuwing this good big event.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great Pics.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

great turn out brothas :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Thanks !!! Great Food Nice Location...*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

On behalf of Duke's Santa Clara Co. Chapter and LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB we would like to thank all of you that showed up and supported this event I hope everone had a good time and enjoyed the food and music as much as I did looking forward to seeing everyone at are next event!



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Apr 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13489917
> *<span style='color:green'>A lot of good food !! :biggrin: :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 5 2009, 08:24 AM~13487717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nic pix i'll be doin this at the bombs united show. next saturday see everyone their.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 5 2009, 04:42 PM~13490056
> *A lot of good food !! :biggrin:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn made me hungry :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank's to the all the guy's in the band we had live music all day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 5 2009, 04:42 PM~13490056
> * A Whole Lot Of Food...</span>*


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

*DAMN!!!*
I really didnt realize we had that many rides show up. 
It was a great turn out and a great day.
Thanks to everyone who showed up, we along with LUX want to do this again next year.

And thanks Paul, Eddie and LUXURIOUS for inviting us to do this with you guys. I cant wait to do this again with you guys!!!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMM LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GOOD BBQ,
HAD MY GOD SONS B-DAY PARTY THAT THEY LET ME KNOW ON LATE NOTICE :twak:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 4 2009, 08:45 PM~13485149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: It was nice to meet you bro. and aspecialy nice to be able to show you some worldwide hospitality and thank you for your's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 6 2009, 10:37 AM~13496472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is bad a$$ djbizz1, keep up the good work. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes, it was nice meeting everyone out there saturday! The red rice and BBQ was the bomb! :biggrin: EL Moose, I missed you out there! Maybe next time, I'll finally run into you!  


Here's more pix.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up MOOSE :wave: 

again thanks for the great food :biggrin: 



I also want to give props to RANFLAS MAGAZINE the mag looks great  

check them out

www.theranflasmagazine.com
www.myspace.com/ranflasmagazine


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13496797
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:

Thanks Moose!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:15 PM~13496966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good Seeing u jesse~


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Pictures Guys, Keep them Coming!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=djbizz1,Apr 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13496472]




 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 6 2009, 12:51 PM~13497287
> *Good Seeing u jesse~
> *



same here bro!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmm MOOSE after all da cooking u still had time to take some bad ass pics  u da man.......


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 02:47 PM~13497786
> *dammmmmm MOOSE after all da cooking u still had time to take some bad ass pics    u da man.......
> *


I had some help in the morning well I BBQ'd my wife got a few pic's, then after about 2:30 I started going crazy takeing pic's :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks to Dukes and Luxurious for making it a great day to ride out! We had fun and look forward to kickin it with all of you soon........ :biggrin: 
Uce Family Alameda County and Stockton


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS BBQ IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT NICE RIDES, AND COOL PEOPLE. HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN NEXT YEAR...SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT EVENT...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

had a good time meet some kool gente thanks for the good food much props dukes and lux :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 6 2009, 01:09 PM~13497420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of Shops Laggard EL MOOSE. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 6 2009, 03:13 PM~13498718
> *Thanks to Dukes and Luxurious for making it a great day to ride out! We had fun and look forward to kickin it with all of you soon........  :biggrin:
> Uce Family Alameda County and Stockton
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 6 2009, 11:21 AM~13496688
> *This is bad a$$ djbizz1, keep up the good work. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *



Thanks shops laggard. Sic ass paint job on your ride uce!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=EXCANDALOW,Apr 4 2009, 11:39 PM~13486296]

























:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 7 2009, 12:05 AM~13503772
> *Thanks shops laggard.  Sic ass paint job on your ride uce!
> *


  and Thanks...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some pics that I took:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

UCE cc had a good time at the picnic and thanks for the invite. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=shops laggard,Apr 7 2009, 10:35 AM~13505983]



















UCE cc had a good time at the picnic and thanks for the invite. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EL MOOSE,Apr 7 2009, 07:03 AM~13505184]
=EXCANDALOW,Apr 4 2009, 11:39 PM~13486296]

























:biggrin:



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank's to Red Bull for hooking us up at the end of the day I needed that energy drink! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 6 2009, 04:00 PM~13499128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool EL MOOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like we missed out on a good show. Huh, J.r


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 10:13 AM~13517425
> *Looks like we missed out on a good show. Huh, J.r
> *



yes u did n da food was great :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

*THANKS TO ALL THE C.C THAT SHOWED UP TO THE BBQ*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 8 2009, 10:30 AM~13518065
> *THANKS TO ALL THE C.C THAT SHOWED UP TO THE BBQ
> 
> 
> ...












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 9 2009, 01:07 AM~13525215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHATS UP BROTHAS AND SISTAS WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQmay 2nd AT HILLVIEW PARK ON OCALA AND CAPITOL. THERE WILL BE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS PINTAS AND FREE B.B.Q. JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEER. WILL BE THERE EARLY SO IF YOU WANT A NICE SPOT COME EARLY LAST YEAR IT GOT HELLA BACKED! WILL ALSO BE HAVIN A VOLLEYBALL TOURNAMENT SO IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME LOL ALSO HAVE A PRIZE FOR THE WINNER . ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED.... SO IF YOU FEEL LIKE HAVING SOME FUN AND FREE FOOD COME ON BY WILL BE THERE ALL DAY. PEACE.....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 09:13 AM~13517425
> *Looks like we missed out on a good show. Huh, J.r
> *


yup we did :angry: but hopefully we both can make to the bombs united show!! got to get out there and see all the cool peeps i havent seen in a while!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 8 2009, 11:30 AM~13518065
> *THANKS TO ALL THE C.C THAT SHOWED UP TO THE BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats it's all about Uso! Doing it for the Love of Lowriding....... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

